# UDS build suggestions.



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the way the UDS cooks. Picked up two more today to make a new style. 35 bucks each unlined. Solid removalable lid with one bung hole and another small one. Pretty much know how I want to make it but please throw in your input on must haves. Might go with double rack and water pan. Do not think I need the water pan but just trying to mix it up. I could build to 2cool specs and see how it does. Will post pics of build. I have plenty of smokers so this is just an experiment. Majority rules so you say build it that way and I will, even if I might not agree. I am cheap so please keep the cost down. Thanks Joe


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you going to be selling these? I'd be interested if you are. feel free to PM me.


----------



## serg (Nov 10, 2011)

Been looking for a drum to build my own. Would you mind telling me where you bought those? I stopped by the honey distributor off of I-10 in Mount Belvieu but didn't like the quality.

Thanks


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Found a guy on Craigslist selling them. A food distribution company. He has a bunch of them. They are almost new and had coconut oil in them. Very clean. I did not talk or meet the owner selling them but his employees helped me out. They were $35 bucks and did not negotiate at all and I bought two. 35 bucks is a good deal anyway I think. Not planning on selling them but they are very easy to build. If you are close to Spring I would be more than happy to show you. 

Suneel
Business is rani foods
12821 suite q Duncan road
Houston tx 77066

Drilled 3 1" air intake holes 2" from bottom. Did the initial burnout. Wood I used was a little wet so I will burn out again.


----------



## serg (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll be in the area next week. I'll contact them to see if they still have them available.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

My Florida State Seminoles UDS is almost complete.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Almost.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Florida State Seminole UDS all dialed in. Made some great ribs last night.


----------



## Seelb0 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice job on the UDS. In the process of getting all my parts together to start building. What brand paint did you use. I am trying to find purple and yellow and am not having much success.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

On this one I sprayed with high heat black paint then with regular spray paint. Was not sure how it would hold up but after 3 cooks it still looks great.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance. What are the valves for?


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Air intake valves. You can just use caps or valves on bottom also.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------

